# Drilling into Epoxy Floor



## VincentVilla (May 9, 2015)

I have a new epoxy floor, which has dried. I now want to install a sliding closet door guide into the floor, by use of three screws. What is the best way to drill into the floor so i can use the screws? Thank you, from Wisconsin.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 9, 2015)

Epoxy over what substrate?


----------



## nealtw (May 9, 2015)

If it is a concrete floor , use a carbide bit to drill the hole, you can then fill the hole with wood and screw into that.


----------



## EmmaTaylor (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi Vincent,
Rent or borrow a hammer drill. If you are drilling into epoxy, definitely use a hammer drill or it will take forever. Use a bolt that is removable. Tap-Cons might be tempting as they are easy, but when it comes time to remove that safe they won't collaborate.


----------



## joecaption (Jun 20, 2015)

What safe?
Tap Cons are the fastest easiest way to do it.
I agree hammer drill is the way to go, might take a whole 2 min.


----------

